# Peeing



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

One of my does, Pixie, pees a little every time I pick her up. She'll crawl up my arm and dribble as she goes. I know she isn't doing it out of fright, she's an outgoing and affectionate mouse who I'm close with, but I wonder why she's doing this? It only started happening about two weeks ago and now it's become a regular occurrence. Is this something to be worrying about or is Pixie just weird? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Mice pee for many reasons. In this case, I believe she is "marking you" as her territory. She could also be communicating to other mice that you are a "safe area". In my experience, a big puddle of VERY stinky pee is frightened pee, and a drip here and there is regular marking.

Rats are known for pee marking their owners. I think cats do this too- at least they will rub their scent glands on owners. Male mice also rub their scent glands on their owners.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, okay, that makes sense.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------

